# Relative to keyboard ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm now using a keyboard that is black in color with white letters/numbers. The white numbers/letters on the keys I use most are almost non-existent now; so I'd like to paint them back on. It would take a very tiny brush to do this even if I knew what paint to use that would actually stick and last awhile.

Has anyone ever done this; and if so, how did you do it and with what paint?


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

Why not just pick up a new keyboard , they are cheap, cheap .


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Logitech...=466001f5-893de23-9369c2de8f2328b&athena=true


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Many thrift stores have keyboards for a couple bucks. That's gotta be cheaper than anything you'd buy to paint the characters on. Make sure to get a USB one, unless your machine has the little round keyboard & mouse connectors.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I think trying to paint the numbers and letters back on is kinda lost cause. They do sell stickers but I doubt they hold up. I guess if you got a small stencil and either spray paint or some touch up paint with a dauber, you might do ok, but it wont last anywhere near as long as original.

Will say my next keyboard will be a white one despite them showing dirt. The black keys drive me nuts at night.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

backwoodsman7 said:


> Many thrift stores have keyboards for a couple bucks. That's gotta be cheaper than anything you'd buy to paint the characters on. Make sure to get a USB one, unless your machine has the little round keyboard & mouse connectors.


Replacement keyboards/mice there for while came with an adapter so you could used them either usb or the little round ports. But guessing very few people now have a computer without a plethora of usb ports.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

M5farm said:


> Why not just pick up a new keyboard , they are cheap, cheap .


I agree. Keyboards are cheap. It's not worth fooling with.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

If you've just got to keep it....it may be worth asking a local print shop if they could do it. I know one of ours did the buttons on a couple older cash registers...and they've held up well.

But as everyone else has already said... probably ain't worth the trouble!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

HermitJohn said:


> They do sell stickers but I doubt they hold up.


I put stickers on mine a couple of years ago and they have held up well.
I cleaned each key thoroughly with acetone on Q Tips before applying them.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=keyboard+stickers


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I put stickers on mine a couple of years ago and they have held up well.
> I cleaned each key thoroughly with acetone on Q Tips before applying them.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=keyboard+stickers


I don't know that I would use acetone to clean plastic keys. I think alcohol would be safer.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> I don't know that I would use acetone to clean plastic keys. I think alcohol would be safer.


It worked fine and dries almost instantly.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It worked fine and dries almost instantly.


My concern is that it might attack some keys. Phenolic resin plastics are acetone resistant, but not all keys are phenolic.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> My concern is that *it might* attack some keys. Phenolic resin plastics are acetone resistant, but not all keys are phenolic.


It might.
It's always wise to test by doing one key carefully while watching to see what happens.
If it's going it melt the plastic it will do it almost instantly due to the quick evaporation rate.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I like the idea of those fluorescent keyboard stickers in the link, but they are as much as a new keyboard. So unless you are using them for a laptop or on a keyboard you just REALLY like....


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Looking on ebay, if you can wait on the slow boat from China... You can get minimalist set of fluorescent key stickers for $1.50. This just includes letters and numbers. There is then a $3.00 set that includes all keys you would likely find on desktop or laptop keyboard. Like all the bargain slow boat stuff, quality may vary, some stuff is pretty good, some is pretty bad.

If you can touch type, might just put bit tape on the g and h keys and the shift and enter keys, just so your fingers can tell if they are in correct position.


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

I love my dremel tool use a ball tip cutter cut in to make a trough back fill with any thing fast drying and you should be in business.

If you like glow in the dark paint for sights or other purposes here is a site I buy stuff from
https://unitednuclear.com/index.php...enid=f0681v3tn2edp00ljd1hr8jih0&keyword=paint


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I happened to run across this. A brand new Verbatim usb keyboard on Amazon for $3.77 with free shipping as part of $25 order or if you are PRIME member. Thats hard to beat if you need a new basic keyboard, assuming your order otherwise qualifies for free shipping.

https://www.amazon.com/Verbatim-Slimline-Keyboard-Accessibility-Compatible/dp/B017M4IX8W?


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Repaint the letters in Braille. Confuses everyone that way. 

I got a big box of keyboards at a garage sale for a buck. Gave the ones I didn't like or need to Goodwill. You can find great older keyboards cheap or buy brand new, not as great ones, for not much more.

Jeff


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

New keyboards are under $10.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks everyone. This does help a lot.


----------



## empofuniv (Oct 14, 2005)

If you really want to do it your self, I'd visit a $ store and buy a bottle of white fingernail polish. I'd probably cut the brush to an angle or cut the sides of the bristles off to just leave a few bristles in the center to use for a brush. I've worn out the letters and numbers on several keyboards now. But I touch type so don't really look at the keyboard much.


----------

